# Upcoming Releases



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

As I am a new member to the forum I feel this may be a bit presumptuous of me to start a thread. However as there are already "Current Listening" and "Latest Purchases" threads I think it could prove quite useful to have a thread dedicated to upcoming releases.

Currently my work and family life make it difficult for me to keep up-to-date with new releases. I do have subscriptions to the "International Record Review" et al. However they can sit on my desk for quite some time unread.

The success of this thread of course will rely on you and I would greatly appreciate it if you would post any upcoming classical releases you are curious about, looking forward or have pre-ordered etc.

Yours,

Fox


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

The *complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas* by *Maurizio Pollini* will be released on Feb. 24th, 2015. I've already pre-ordered it on Amazon!



> Maurizio Pollini as Beethoven Sonatas cycle has reached completion after nearly 40 years.
> 
> He sets standards with his fabulous technique, delivering performances of magisterial weight and coruscating energy. The Beethoven cycle began in June 1975 with opp. 109 and 110, and reached completion this year with the final CD, of the three sonatas op. 31 and the two of op. 49. This latter recording will appear as a single CD simultaneously with the box set.
> Undoubtedly this is one of the major achievements in recorded history and the first Beethoven cycle on Deutsche Grammophon since those of Barenboim and Giles in the 1980s.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> The *complete Beethoven Piano Sonatas* by *Maurizio Pollini* will be released on Feb. 24th, 2015. I've already pre-ordered it on Amazon!


This is a most awesome Beethoven piano sonata cycle indeed. I have compared it to Brendel's 1st cycle and HJ Lim and think that it is by far my personal favorite. Intellectual yet emotional at the same time, this is definitely one of DG's best box sets ever.

I am glad that you are getting it. European release was earlier so was able to procure it digitally that a ways and listen to it on an iPod.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

First upcoming release I really am dying to get off iTunes.

Cutie pie Hilary Hahn is delivering another DG banger which is going to blow my socks off.









Okay to be serious. I really want to hear how Hahn is going to play this rather refined music .


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Second upcoming release is going to be one of my favorite all time pianist doing a lotta Glass piano music. And we mean a lot. I am definitely downloading this straight off iTunes.









I know that people hate Lisitsa in general but I do admire her. She does her own thing and one day she will be appreciated for her honest playing. And the Glass stuff will be wonderful to hear.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My favorite cellist has a new release in Europe as a CD import but no sign of it on iTunes yet although it's available on Amazon mp3 at least so I probably will get it that a ways.









Chopin on cello is pretty rare to hear so I look forward for a proper iTunes release so right now I will have to be satisfied with the Amazon mp3 version soon.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Another Sol Gabetta disc to be officially USA release soon.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

*J.S. Bach: Goldberg Variations (arr Dmitry Sitkovetsky)* ~ *The Britten Sinfonia & Thomas Gould*

(Hybrid SACD)

Released: *March 9th 2015*​
@*DiesIraeVIX* & *Albertfallickwang*, thank you both for kick-starting the thread. I have purchased the Pollini box, the Gabetta/Chamayou disc and pre-ordered Lisitsa Glass disc which is a 2 CD set, once again you have my thanks.

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

another Chopin album release in March by one of my favorite pianists... duets I believe from the great Alice Sara Ott.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

the wonderful Hamelin in April will kick it with the piano sonatas of the great master Mozart:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2015)

I think the industry deliberately avoids the music I like. Nevertheless, a few things caught my eye:

Jongen:
Pages intimes, Op. 55
version for orchestra
Sarabande triste, Op. 58
Suite, Op. 48
Nathan Braude (viola)
Tableaux pittoresques, Op. 56
Orchestre Philharmonique Royal de Liege, Jean-Pierre Haeck
Musique en Wallonie

Bizet:
Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major
Marche funebre in B minor
Overture in A minor
Patrie Overture, Op. 19
Jeux d'enfants (Petite Suite), Op. 22
RTÉ National Symphony Orchestra, Jean-Luc Tingaud, Naxos

Tansman: Music for Violin and Piano, Naxos

Hovhaness:
Prelude And Quadruple Fugue For Orchestra, Op. 128
Soprano Saxophone Concerto, Op. 344
World Première Recording
Greg Banaszak (saxophone)
Symphony No. 48, Op. 355 "Vision of Andromeda", Naxos


Pärt: Tintinnabuli
Seven Magnificat Antiphons
Magnificat
... which was the son of ...
Nunc dimittis
The Woman With The Alabaster Box
Tribute to Caesar
I am the true vine
Triodion
The Tallis Scholars, Peter Phillips, Gimelli


Sallinen:
Cello Sonata, Op. 86
Swan Song, Op. 67
Piano Trio, Op. 96
Elina Vähälä (violin)
Arto Noras (cello) & Ralf Gothóni (piano); CPO

Lysenko:
Dumka-Shumka, Second Piano Rhapsody on Ukrainian Folk Themes, Op. 18
Elegiac Capriccio, Op. 32
Fantasy, Op. 21
Romance, Op. 27
Personal Album, Op. 40, No. 1
Elegy in memory of Shevchenko
The Sun is Setting
Spring Kaleidoscope
Valse Brillante
Solomia Soroka (violin) & Arthur Greene (piano), Toccata Classics


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is wonderful. I may never need to pick up the Gramphone again.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Naxos has a ton of stuff coming out this year... it's like watching rabbits mate with each other here.

http://www.naxos.com/upcomingreleases.asp

You can go for broke just getting all of these things.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Bumping this up for further releases to be listed here.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

*Schumann: Violin Concerto Wo01; Piano Trio No. 3 Op. 110* (1CD + 1DVD)

*Isabelle Faust, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Alexander Melnikov, Freiburger Barockorchester Orchestra & Pablo Heras-Casado*​
Released: *9th March 2015*​
Looking forward to this love everyone here!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For those interested in historical recordings, a bunch of planned released from the Marston label here.

http://marstonrecords.com/html/future.htm


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The Mercury Living Presence 3, scheduled for release on 16 March 2015.









Since I have the first two boxes, I can't stop now.

And there's certain to be some fine performances in the box.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> The Mercury Living Presence 3, scheduled for release on 16 March 2015.
> 
> View attachment 64638
> 
> ...


I've always stayed away from these boxes because they are compilations and I find them very messy. If I could dare ask your opinion on them would you recommend a purchasing them?

Many Thanks,

Fox


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My jaw just dropped out when I learned that Vilde Frang has a new Mozart album out already. Dangggggggggggg.

She looks gorgeous on the cover too. Not an upcoming release but a must have.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't own anything by miss Fang in your opinion 1 to 10 how would you rate her? As always I am grateful for your time Albert. 

Kind Regards,

Fox


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fox said:


> I don't own anything by miss Fang in your opinion 1 to 10 how would you rate her? As always I am grateful for your time Albert.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Fox


I rate her 8-9 across all albums I have owned by her. She is very young but her technique and emotional delivery is just so capable. Her Mozart is unexpected territory for me as she focuses a lot on Romantics so far. But she is growing.

This album is a must have in my book.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Again not an upcoming release but one album released earlier this month by one of my favorite pianists Simone Dinnerstein:









Very eclectic selection too.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> My favorite cellist has a new release in Europe as a CD import but no sign of it on iTunes yet although it's available on Amazon mp3 at least so I probably will get it that a ways.
> 
> View attachment 64380
> 
> ...


Chopin and cello is indeed rare, personally I think his cellosonate is underrated. It's a masterpiece. I'll give this release a listen as soon as I can.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dongiovanni said:


> Chopin and cello is indeed rare, personally I think his cellosonate is underrated. It's a masterpiece. I'll give this release a listen as soon as I can.


Definitely a must have album.


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> I rate her 8-9 across all albums I have owned by her. She is very young but her technique and emotional delivery is just so capable. Her Mozart is unexpected territory for me as she focuses a lot on Romantics so far. But she is growing.
> 
> This album is a must have in my book.


Thanks Albert I can always count on you to reply and reply in detail I will check out Ms. Fang in the near future. If you don't mind me asking why the sudden change of avatar to Ms. Cotillard? Lovely as she is I liked your old one (I've not see that film yet is it any good?). Hope you and your family are keeping well.

Best Wishes,

Fox


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Fox said:


> Thanks Albert I can always count on you to reply and reply in detail I will check out Ms. Fang in the near future. If you don't mind me asking why the sudden change of avatar to Ms. Cotillard? Lovely as she is I liked your old one (I've not see that film yet is it any good?). Hope you and your family are keeping well.
> 
> Best Wishes,
> 
> Fox


the avatar switch to Ms. Cotillard is a protest against the Oscar results that she didn't win because of the inherent bias of the jury against French films.

Sorry about my opinion here


----------



## Fox (Feb 20, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> the avatar switch to Ms. Cotillard is a protest against the Oscar results that she didn't win because of the inherent bias of the jury against French films.
> 
> Sorry about my opinion here


I think they have a bias against French and non-English films in general but I think they felt they had to give something to "Boyhood" because they felt it was "_artistic_" as it was shot over 12 years, big whoop if you ask moi.  I've been told it's beyond dull and that's being polite.

Although Ms. Cotillard did win a boatload of awards for La Môme including but not limited to:


*The Academy Award for Best Actress in a Leading Role* (Oscar)
The Golden Globe for Best Actress In a Motion Picture - Comedy or Musical
The César Award (equivalent to the Oscars in France) for Best Actress in a Leading Role
The Prix Lumière (equivalent to the Golden Globe in France) for Best Actress
The BAFTA Award for Best Actress in a Leading Role
The Czech Lion (equivalent to the Oscars in the Czech Republic) Award for Best Actress in a Leading Role
The Golden Space Needle Award for Best Actress in a Leading Role at the 2007 Seattle International Film Festival

So I don't she would be dismissed outright the way some other French or foreign actresses possibly would be. This is all opinion and speculation as I've yet been invited to sit on the judging committee perhaps next year. 

Regards,

Fox


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I haven't seen Boyhood but want to see it at some point.

Otherwise it's full on French for me.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

A landmark release in April by the Takacs Quartet.


----------

